# Soul wheels S2.0 (pics)



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

Received my Soul S2.0 wheelset from Soul bikes in singapore this week. Photos and weights...

Front wheel:

















Rear wheel:

























QRs:









That equals 1317g (w/o QR). I don't think my scales are very very accurate but they're not bad.

Incidently, thats exactly their claimed weight on the Soul website (which is down at the mo).

The wheels seem well built, and the hubs are smooth. Hopefully set them up tomorrow and will go for a test ride if its not raining.

Amit


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

did u take the stickers off the rims??.... seems like a good move ! i like the decal on the hubs, the rims, not so much.


also, are the wheels really a 24 frt 24 rear set up? i always thought that was a typo on the website... not sure i like that... i think their older wheels had differential spoking... at least the S3.0 were 20/24 IIRC...


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

The rims didn't have any stickers on in the first place.

Yep, 24/24.


----------



## wickedlite44 (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone have the website for them?


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.bikesoul.com


----------



## ohho (Mar 4, 2007)

Post a ride report when you get a good ride on them. I've had my eye on these for a long while now.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

its confusing b/c the new soul 3.0s are also listed as 24/24, but looking at the supplied pic, it runs a 20 spoke frnt....


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I am in the market for some arrow wheels and I jsut got back from a brisk 20 mile ride and mentioned the Soul Wheels

Educate me guys any reviews on these wheels??

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

i roll aero.....not arrow


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I stand corrected

Aero 

Some of us are not as smart as you Vortechcoupe

Thanks for the correction

I would hope that the misspelled words will not detour us from the topic. I am sure the smarter folks here knows exactly what I meant.

Thanks

Midwest Playa 

Its How I roll


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Definitely keep us posted. Their prices are very tempting. I'm intrigued by their hubs.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, I rode a set of S4.0s this season and LOVE them.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Soul 2.0 First Impressions*

I purchased a pair of Soul 2.0's and have about 150 miles on them so far. I waited about seven weeks from build to arrival. Sean was very easy to deal with and responsive to my e-mails. 

The pair came it at around 1350 grams. True out of the box and the hubs spin very smoothly considering being not yet being fully broken in. Great climbing wheels and very stiff under my 140 lbs rider weight.

A nice quality wheelset and well worth the $475.00 ($395+$80 shipping) IMHO.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

How about a side view of your bike. Trying to see a better angle of the wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*More Soul wheel shots in daylight*



lockwood1 said:


> How about a side view of your bike. Trying to see a better angle of the wheels.:thumbsup:


Here a some profile pictures that I just took. Hope these are better.

Yes, I need to mow the lawn


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Now we're talking, nice pics Retro Grouch thanks:thumbsup


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the feedback


----------

